# Craziest Gif's Thread



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)

Cooties


----------



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Designer (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice collection you have there!


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2014)

That first one is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## limr (Oct 30, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


>



Spanky!!

On of the guys at the photo lab was good friends with Spanky. Lived on Long Island.


----------



## limr (Oct 30, 2014)

snerd said:


>



Her face has always freaked me out.


----------



## snerd (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey, that's not a gif!


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)

limr said:


> Hey, that's not a gif!


Oop's! Figured no one was looking at this thread! LOL!!


----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)

Repentance.


----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)

versa visa


----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2014)

snerd said:


> Repentance.


I know someone who would like this as an avatar.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2014)

Bell is like this:


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## michael007 (Nov 5, 2014)

snerd said:


>



Is this true? Probably it is through artificial trained.


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## michael007 (Nov 5, 2014)

snerd said:


>



This is really scary! If it were me, I may also be scared.


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm really not fixated on bewbs tonight, they just keep popping up in gif searches lol!!


----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2014)

snerd said:


> I'm really not fixated on bewbs tonight, they just keep popping up in gif searches lol!!



Yeeeeeaaaaaah, right!

"Popping up"? Pun intended?


----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)

limr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really not fixated on bewbs tonight, they just keep popping up in gif searches lol!!
> ...


/heehee  I knew it wouldn't get past you!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Forkie (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 6, 2014)

These are not crazy, these are funny.. This is crazy:






This is crazier:






And of course, the craziest:


----------



## snerd (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 6, 2014)

Yowza, Raj! Those ARE crazy!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 7, 2014)

limr said:


> Yowza, Raj! Those ARE crazy!


Don't know about the last two (which are undeniably crazy), but I remember seeing the first guy in a news channel. This guy does this routinely everyday, you can even see the signal-guy (don't know what they are called ) standing there to the left, watching him and yet giving a green signal to the train!
This is what makes India so different, if it was any other country this guy would surely end up in jail on some charges; here he gets to be a superstar!


----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)

get outta my head mish!


----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)

my favorite


----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Yowza, Raj! Those ARE crazy!
> ...



I think here, the signal guy would also be charged with reckless endangerment or something for letting the train continue!

India is kooky!


----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)

She seems nice


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)

mishele said:


> She seems nice




Yes, very.


----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)

Enough of the ass, already!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 7, 2014)

limr said:


> Enough of the ass, already!


Really! What'sa matta youse guys?!

Stick with bewbs!!


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2014)

mishele said:


>


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > She seems nice
> ...


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 8, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


>



That's just...wrong. People are disturbed creatures.


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/gif-family-guy-dog-hell-233639.gif


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

How a chick adds oil................


----------



## limr (Nov 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> How a chick adds oil................



Oh, as a chick who changes her own damn oil, I SOOOOOO have to object to this one! A lot of so much objection!

It should read, "How an idiot - male or female - adds oil"


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh, I had a devil on my left shoulder and an angel on my right while posting that. To include a sexist insult or not, hmmm............

 Sorry, Lenny, I'm slowly maturing, but I'm not quite there yet!!


----------



## limr (Nov 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> Oh, I had a devil on my left shoulder and an angel on my right while posting that. To include a sexist insult or not, hmmm............
> 
> Sorry, Lenny, I'm slowly maturing, but I'm not quite there yet!!



You knew I'd smell it a mile away 

Don't worry, I still loves ya!


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

If it makes me look any better, I do clean up after myself, do my own laundry, rinse the tub out and put the toilet seat down every time!


----------



## limr (Nov 8, 2014)

Big time points for that toilet seat! 

And I will try to kill bugs on my own, though I can't promise that I'll always be calm about it


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Big time points for that toilet seat!
> 
> And I will try to kill bugs on my own, though I can't promise that I'll always be calm about it


Are we negotiating a pre-nup?


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

LOL!!


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2014)

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Big time points for that toilet seat!
> ...



Ha! Sounds like it


----------



## snerd (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah, start them YOUNG!!!


----------



## snerd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------

